# How do I Kill Alexa



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

so this new amazon Alexa thing is in my now playing list and I can’t find anyway to get rid of it. It’s just more clutter, just like the “get new experience” garbage. 

Is there any way to get rid of these garbage ads? All I can find is posts with people talking about Alexa crashing their TiVo and nothing about how to get rid of this garbage.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

What software version are you running?

On Encore, you’d normally hide an app by unchecking it within the ‘Add & Manage Apps’ dialog.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Implementing Alexa creates ads?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

keenanSR said:


> Implementing Alexa creates ads?


No, the OP is characterizing the 'Alexa' and 'Get New Experience' apps as ads.

edit: I don't have a problem with them appearing within 'Apps,' though we should be able to hide them, if desired; however, they shouldn't be displayed within My Shows, since they're not video apps.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

^Thanks


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

"Alexa...how do I kill Alexa?"

Alexa: "WHAT?!? What did I do? We were just getting to know each other!"


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

stile99 said:


> "Alexa...how do I kill Alexa?"
> 
> Alexa: "WHAT?!? What did I do? We were just getting to know each other!"


I did appreciate her response to "what's the meaning of life?"


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> No, the OP is characterizing the 'Alexa' and 'Get New Experience' apps as ads.
> 
> edit: I don't have a problem with them appearing within 'Apps,' though we should be able to hide them, if desired; however, they shouldn't be displayed within My Shows, since they're not video apps.


Yeah, they are advertising some experience or feature that I don't have or want. There are so many things at the bottom of my shows list that there are no longer any shows on the bottom page of the list. The only apps I have turned on are Netflix and the amazon prime apps. But add to that my other TiVo's, the recently deleted folder, and then these two links, there's no room for shows in that part of the my shows list.

And it sounds like there's no way to disable the links, based on your post. :-(


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

{Channel Up}


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, if someone were to ever given me a device with Alexa, I suspect I'd prefer to use a shotgun to kill it (though I'd have to buy a shotgun first). I assume the incessant marketing will eventually dry up. I also wonder why they made the "vox" remote if they were just gonna do alexa integration anyway. Seems like a waste to have done both.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tomhorsley said:


> Well, if someone were to ever given me a device with Alexa, I suspect I'd prefer to use a shotgun to kill it (though I'd have to buy a shotgun first). I assume the incessant marketing will eventually dry up. I also wonder why they made the "vox" remote if they were just gonna do alexa integration anyway. Seems like a waste to have done both.


Except that, at least right now, I think, the devices kinda/sorta have different emphases (who knows if it will evolve): the TiVo VOX remote seems to have an emphasis on finding content, Alexa focusing on more mechanical changes (such as changing a channel, pausing playback, etc.).

Personally, I would have liked an optional TiVo VOX remote that sits in a powered holster (like some Harmony remotes) so that it can always be on and listening, that does both sides of the coin. But perhaps that level of technology is beyond what one could reasonably expect from a DVR company.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm with you, Jeff! This new crap in 'My Shows' is irksome, to say the least. Before, both of these items were located in 'Apps' and you could uncheck them. That has changed, obviously. 

I'm going to hope that Tom is right and they will back off the pressure and give us the choice back to delete them from that page. I would also like them to get rid of that stupid 'What to Watch Now' one, or at least make it a choice also.

I only have Netflix, Amazon Prime, and HBO Go. Now all this other junk down there aggravates me. For me, it's kind of a 'clutter' thing. I like a clean working surface and anything that doesn't belong there needs to NOT be there. Yeah, I'm a bit rigid about that but only because I purchased this particular license (SN) and I think I should have the choice as to what is displayed in 'My Shows' on MY machine. No clutter!


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

sharkster said:


> This new **** in 'My Shows' is irksome, to say the least.


For purposes of clarity, I believe what you and some others are referring to is the "SmartBar" that appears below the horizontal menu bar on the Home screen. Even though "My Shows" is highlighted by default on the Home screen, the actual "My Shows" screen is only accessed after you click through.

The SmartBar is _supposed_ to predict what you might want to watch based on your prior usage and therefore should get 'smarter' over time. Personally, I have yet to see much evidence of that, as certain shows I never watch or record and some I can't even get appear there too often. Worse, as has been noted, you can't clear or 'thumbs down' these suggestions to rid yourself of them.

And now, although I haven't seen it, it sounds like they might be using that space for advertising new features? I hope it isn't a prelude to adding more advertising there. Ugh.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Megamind said:


> For purposes of clarity, I believe what you and some others are referring to is the "SmartBar" that appears below the horizontal menu bar on the Home screen. Even though "My Shows" is highlighted by default on the Home screen, the actual "My Shows" screen is only accessed after you click through.
> 
> The SmartBar is _supposed_ to predict what you might want to watch based on your prior usage and therefore should get 'smarter' over time. Personally, I have yet to see much evidence of that, as certain shows I never watch or record and some I can't even get appear there too often. Worse, as has been noted, you can't clear or 'thumbs down' these suggestions to rid yourself of them.
> 
> And now, although I haven't seen it, it sounds like they might be using that space for advertising new features? I hope it isn't a prelude to adding more advertising there. Ugh.


I'm not sure I understand to what you refer here, but I actually was talking about 'My Shows'. When you click on 'My Shows' now, and go into that page, they have put the Alexa thing and the Hydra thing IN there below your shows and actual apps. Used to be that you could go into 'My Apps' and delete this stuff, but they took that choice away. This is only after you receive the '42' update. Before that, you had the choice in My Apps to uncheck those items and keep them out of your shows list.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> Used to be that you could go into 'My Apps' and delete this stuff, but they took that choice away. This is only after you receive the '42' update. Before that, you had the choice in My Apps to uncheck those items and keep them out of your shows list.


That's the real issue. They took away our control. As a group, we like control. Also, it happened about the same time as the RC42 release. That doesn't mean that it was due to the RC42 release. I'm going with coincidence for this one. I don't have many items in My Shows, so like you I don't like having to move over the two new trespassers. I can live with the duplicate WTWN, so I'm willing to do some give and take.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

sharkster said:


> This is only after you receive the '42' update.


Ah, so not TE4/Hydra. Missed that.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> That's the real issue. They took away our control. As a group, we like control. Also, it happened about the same time as the RC42 release. That doesn't mean that it was due to the RC42 release. I'm going with coincidence for this one. I don't have many items in My Shows, so like you I don't like having to move over the two new trespassers. I can live with the duplicate WTWN, so I'm willing to do some give and takes.


Yeah, I'm kind of big on being able to have reasonable control over the electronics I purchase. I buy the license and think that I should have control over the things that don't do harm to an OS.

To be fair, however, I know pretty much nothing about how these things work so maybe it's my ignorance. Still - before this latest, you could delete that which you didn't want in 'My Shows' so I cannot fathom how you suddenly wouldn't have that choice.

I think you are right, Joe, that this was coincidental to the 42 release. That thought had not occurred to me because it was actually later that day that these things changed, probably with one of the regular connections. Hoping it's a glitch that gets fixed!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sharkster said:


> That thought had not occurred to me because it was actually later that day that these things changed, probably with one of the regular connections. Hoping it's a glitch that gets fixed!


I'm sure it wasn't during the usual service connection and I'm pretty sure it was about when I had my VCM connection. A glitch? I don't know. How about a misinformed decision?

Problem with this thread title. It's not really about killing Alexa, as funny as that sounds. It about removing the Alexa and TE4 upgrade items from My Shows.


----------



## David Knowles (Apr 8, 2005)

Go to the apps menu then add & manage apps. You can remove the ones you don't want



jeff92k7 said:


> so this new amazon Alexa thing is in my now playing list and I can't find anyway to get rid of it. It's just more clutter, just like the "get new experience" garbage.
> 
> Is there any way to get rid of these garbage ads? All I can find is posts with people talking about Alexa crashing their TiVo and nothing about how to get rid of this garbage.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

David Knowles said:


> Go to the apps menu then add & manage apps.  You can remove the ones you don't want


I checked there and Alexa (or upgrade option) are not shown and options to uncheck. I've already paired mine roamio plus with alexa and the option didn't go away. I think I am stuck looking at them. I mainly want to hide the upgrade option so no one else in the house selects it.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

sharkster said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of big on being able to have reasonable control over the electronics I purchase.


You're right. There are no longer Alexa or New TiVo Experience apps to uncheck in the "manage or add apps" list.

If they think that's the way to get us to downgrade to Hydra or use Alexa they're wrong.

My fear is accidentally clicking on HYDRA and being stuck with it.
I want to remove unwanted apps from the APP list as we have been able to do.

Hey TiVo TED... can you help us out on this?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

just4tivo said:


> I want to remove unwanted apps from the APP list as we have been able to do.


Not being able to hide unwanted apps from the APPS tab in Hydra is one of the things keeping me from switching.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Not being able to hide unwanted apps from the APPS tab in Hydra is one of the things keeping me from switching.


I'm not running hydra.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

just4tivo said:


> My fear is accidentally clicking on HYDRA and being stuck with it.


It's not that easy. I saw a post that describes the process. You need to watch a video then confirm several times before the process starts.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> It's not that easy. I saw a post that describes the process. You need to watch a video then confirm several times before the process starts.


Thanks Joe... that's good to know.

BUT, I resent having the ability to edit my APP menu being taken away.

*Hear that, TiVo* ?


----------



## David Knowles (Apr 8, 2005)

For me all I needed to do was go to apps manage apps scroll down and click on both the Alexa and new TiVo experience and they disappeared


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

David Knowles said:


> For me all I needed to do was go to apps manage apps scroll down and click on both the Alexa and new TiVo experience and they disappeared


We used to be able to do JUST THAT but it seems some people no longer have that option.

That is the point of these posts


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, the New TiVo Experience and Alexa apps aren't even listed in manage apps on RC42, so you can't uncheck them. Hopefully they'll fix that oversight.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

ggieseke said:


> Yeah, the New TiVo Experience and Alexa apps aren't even listed in manage apps on RC42, so you can't uncheck them. Hopefully they'll fix that oversight.


Seems like a conscious marketing decision to do it rather than an oversight
but I could be giving TiVo more credit than they deserve.

Either way... TiVo FIX it.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I have never seen them write code to push people one way or the other. When forced to make a tough decision like retiring the Series 1 line they have always been up front about it.

It's not always an evil conspiracy. Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

ggieseke said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


And sometimes businesses make money despite their best efforts not to.

All apps listed have been in the manage apps list and now they're not.
That was deliberately changed not a keyboard accident or bug.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

Came here to pose the same question. There is no way to uncheck them from "Add & Manage My Apps" anymore. Seriously aggressive and unwanted marketing.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

headless chicken said:


> Came here to pose the same question. There is no way to uncheck them from "Add & Manage My Apps" anymore. Seriously aggressive and unwanted marketing.


This was an unintended BUG in the new firmware. It's been fixed since Wednesday. If they still appear in your Tivo list, do a network connection, and then reboot. They then should go away. In fact, you might not even have to do the reboot part...


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

MikeBear said:


> This was an unintended BUG in the new firmware. It's been fixed since Wednesday. If they still appear in your Tivo list, do a network connection, and then reboot. They then should go away. In fact, you might not even have to do the reboot part...


Or you can do that and they're still in the APP list but not in the MANAGE APP list to be unchecked in either of my Roamios.

EDIT... just tried again on both Roamio OTAs and they are still there with no way to uncheck them.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

It's gone from My Shows, but still there as a default app. No check box.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MikeBear said:


> This was an unintended BUG in the new firmware. It's been fixed since Wednesday. If they still appear in your Tivo list, do a network connection, and then reboot. They then should go away. In fact, you might not even have to do the reboot part...


You may be confusing @TiVo_Ted's effort to get both removed from the 'My Shows' listing with the issue many still consider a problem: they both still appear within the 'Apps' tab and with no way to hide them, as was previously possible via the 'Add & Manage Apps' dialog.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

MikeBear said:


> This was an unintended BUG in the new firmware. It's been fixed since Wednesday. If they still appear in your Tivo list, do a network connection, and then reboot. They then should go away. In fact, you might not even have to do the reboot part...


I did this earlier to day and the Alexa and Tivo Experience icons are gone. Yea!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bobfrank said:


> I did this earlier to day and the Alexa and Tivo Experience icons are gone. Yea!


From 'My Shows' only, but they're still present within 'Apps', right?

edit: p.s. They were still present in 'My Shows' on my Roamio Pro, so I forced a manual service connection ... and the box appears to have crashed and rebooted within seconds of triggering the service connection. Yay!


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> From 'My Shows' only, but they're still present within 'Apps', right?
> 
> edit: p.s. They were still present in 'My Shows' on my Roamio Pro, so I forced a manual service connection ... and the box appears to have crashed and rebooted within seconds of triggering the service connection. Yay!


Correct. They're in Apps with no option to uncheck. I never look at Apps so I hadn't checked that. I'm just happy they're gone from My Shows.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> You may be confusing @TiVo_Ted's effort to get both removed from the 'My Shows' listing with the issue many still consider a problem: they both still appear within the 'Apps' tab and with no way to hide them, as was previously possible via the 'Add & Manage Apps' dialog.


Nope, no confusion, I only meant the "My Shows" list. As long as *my wife* can't find the Apps tab, I'm safe, LOL.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

But if you do have apps there's a chance you can hit an UNWANTED app.

Maybe TiVo will just change the selection "Add and Manage Apps" to "Add and Manage SOME Apps"


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

They were gone from My Shows list when I got home, but I can't get rid of What to Watch Now.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikeguy said:


> Except that, at least right now, I think, the devices kinda/sorta have different emphases (who knows if it will evolve): the TiVo VOX remote seems to have an emphasis on finding content, Alexa focusing on more mechanical changes (such as changing a channel, pausing playback, etc.).
> 
> Personally, I would have liked an optional TiVo VOX remote that sits in a powered holster (like some Harmony remotes) so that it can always be on and listening, that does both sides of the coin. But perhaps that level of technology is beyond what one could reasonably expect from a DVR company.


I sent a suggestion to TiVo, that the Vox remote should work inside a search text box, e.g.. for Wishlists or Youtube entry. Doesn't that make sense?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Furmaniac said:


> I sent a suggestion to TiVo, that the Vox remote should work inside a search text box, e.g.. for Wishlists or Youtube entry. Doesn't that make sense?


Absolutely--it would be nice if VOX would evolve.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

How to terminate Alexa....


----------

